# Basketball courts Dubai Marina



## Vandalist87 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey. I just moved here a in Jan and I was looking for any basketball courts near Marina with no luck. Does any1 know? preferably an outdoor 1?


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

Just over the bridge in JLT we havee a lovely brand new one.


----------



## Vandalist87 (Mar 7, 2014)

Cheers buddy! Which Cluster? Also is there usually ppl playing there?


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

i've never seen anyone on it yet; it's in the new park bit right niext to the road which splits JLT in half; not sure which cluster


----------



## Sevenoaks1 (Mar 22, 2012)

BringBackBuck8 said:


> i've never seen anyone on it yet; it's in the new park bit right niext to the road which splits JLT in half; not sure which cluster


I went there with my 2 sons last weekend ready to practice and it was locked. There is a note attached to it saying its private property and you are not allowed to use it. I am hoping that this changes in the future!


----------



## geekgirl_5 (Sep 19, 2013)

On the roof of the Yassat Gloria. I remember seeing them there when I got lost looking for a squash court


----------



## Vandalist87 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks geekgirl_5! Do you know if the one in Yassat Gloria is a free court?

Btw I went to the court in Barsha 3 Park 1. It was nasty, broken bottles on the floor. And there was a lamp post in the centre of the court!


----------



## geekgirl_5 (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm sorry, I'm not sure. I was kinda lost at the time.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

This is the place to go to:
https://www.duplays.com/

Anyways, it is getting too hot, and for some weird reason, all public courts no matter where you go in Dubai are already filled with people, at 3pm,4pm,5pm,even 10pm

What do these people do? I don't know. I have once chatted them up, they were filipino resteraunt workers, doing shift rotation, which explains why at 3-10pm there are always people, where for those who leave at 5pm, cannot find a place


----------



## ankushatwork (May 18, 2014)

Did you finally find a court, mate?


----------



## Grinda (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi there, 

Since the last post seems to be outdated, can anyone update me on where to find active courts around Marina district? I am new in Dubai and looking into playing after a long time. 

Thanks


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

The one in JLT is pretty popular and always seems to have someone on it. Pop over and ask the people on the court about it.


----------



## OnlySports (Jun 19, 2018)

*Basketball courts*

I am not sure about Marina, but our team goes to play in one of the best outdoor courts in Quasis near Stadium Metro Station. this court is inside Crescent English High School campus. These guys have recently renovated the coating along with new equipment.

I hope above helps


----------

